# Mini Yo's



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

OK I had foot surgery last week and the Dr. told me not to plan on doing anything big for awhile. So after a week of not making slingshots I took his advice:


























I used Leon13 mini pouches and 5/16 bb and had a blast killing cans. I must say I think the Y2 tubed is a bit too small, but the YT was just right... amazingly accurate for being so compact! Now I have something to do while I sit with my foot up 

Yo,


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

That yellow is pretty cool. It may become my new favorite colour. So bright and sunny.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

They look great Chris! I really like the tube shooter


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> They look great Chris! I really like the tube shooter


Thanks so do I, but it is a bit small for me because of the angled tips. Also for whatever reason it tends to be a bit more "wacky" (off target) when I shoot...not sure why.
Still they are a lot of fun and perfect with 1/4 - 5 /16 bb's inside


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Those minis look sweet!! Love the smaller shooters and small ammo....so much fun.

Next thing we know, you'll be making a PFS as well :naughty: .

Heal fast and keep up the great work!!

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the little ones  good job


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow cool little mini shooter...both look great....As for my self I would choose the YT flatband....I am not much in to tubes....

Altho I do shoot tubes very seldom...For a small change of pace.....Glad you can sit about & do some plinking~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the YT flat bands. Thanks for sharing and get well soon, Chris.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok I had to add removable flip grips to the mini Y's...what an amazing difference! This could change my opinion of mini slingshot forever. A very fun shooter with a wonderfully secure grip!



























Yo


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice..diggin' the xanthic hues...


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Just an update on the mini Flip Grips™. After some extensive shooting, I have found that these FG's™ tend to be more of a problem than a help. In shooting mini's Grip is everything. Even the smallest tilt will cause problems. The mini Flip Grip™ overpowers the grip if you are not careful . 
To correct this problem I have made the Yo Mini's a 1/2 inch longer. This is much better! I still love Flip Grips™ on some other Slingshots, just not Mini's IMHO.

Yo


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They look good.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> They look good.


Thanks! Just messing around in poly since it is so easy to work with. Once I get this dialed in I think I will make some g10 / aluminum versions. These are indeed fun to shoot and indoor season is right around the corner!

Yo


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

looking good...white grip looks like a sink plug for thr drain....lovin the looks of the mini shooters~AKALodmiser


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> looking good...white grip looks like a sink plug for thr drain....lovin the looks of the mini shooters~AKALodmiser


LOL I thought the same thing.

I will say that 2040 tubes instead of 1842's made a big difference. I was overpowering the flip with the stronger tubes and the mini Flip Grips™. Sort of an inverse relationship when you are working with small shooters. This will need further testing....fun for sure.

Anyone else care to share their experiences / tips with small shooters?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I can see that I'll be sending a pm soon. I see a BB shooter in the making.

Todd


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Devoman said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > looking good...white grip looks like a sink plug for thr drain....lovin the looks of the mini shooters~AKALodmiser
> ...


*I shoot small DK frames with various tubes and BBs. They're so touchy and unforgiving; the most minuscule variation in grip, frame or band/pouch alignment produces monster results at the target. Hopefully, if I can get these issues dialed in, I'll be better with the bigger ammo.*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sweet shooters!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok over the top? Lots of shooters to test!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet!! All you need is some TTF shooters


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Sweet!! All you need is some TTF shooters


Like this?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Devoman said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet!! All you need is some TTF shooters
> ...


That looks great!! A little further extension and it will work for flats as well. I just haven't found a set of tubes that I like for .177 bbs yet...most overpower them and don't last long. Either way, these are a great addition to your lines.

Todd


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

After a lot of steel down range, I think I have come up with the perfect combo for a mini. This is now my favorite shooter. It is so small but powerful and very accurate, using the "Flip Grip Mini"™. It also slips in the pocket and you don't even know it is there! This one is amazing! A looped tube version is almost done but I am still testing some ideas. This may redefine what a slingshot needs to be! 








Yo


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm a true believer in the mini-slingshot now, with that flip grip! really seems to defy the laws of physics but that little thing locks into the palm and is amazingly steady. well done chris!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

These are so cool! I want one!!


----------

